# Three Point Hitch Assembly Question



## Stannis (Dec 7, 2018)

I just had to take my 3 point hitch apart to replace a part. Now that I have it back together, only one of the bushings (red) will fit on the rod with the kit plate and the link arms. I've tried spreading and maneuvering the legs to try to make space but Im 1/2 inch short. Am I missing something obvious to why I can only fit one bushing on now? Should I keep trying to spread the arms and make room?


----------

